
Former 'MythBusters' host living in San Francisco keeps getting his stuff stolen - turtlegrids
https://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Adam-Savage-MythBusters-San-Francisco-stolen-car-14936218.php
======
ping_pong
Cars getting broken into and stolen is absolutey par for the course in San
Francisco. The cops don't do anything about it, and tell you to fill out an
online police report. When cops don't care, the criminals know to focus on
this. That's why mass shoplifting of stores is also a big problem in SF, the
cops don't care because the politicians changed it from a felony to a
misdemeanor. It happened right in front of my eyes in SF where a gang of kids
filled their backpacks with whatever they could and ran out of the store. They
were so cocky they just ran a block away and started walking after that, and
no one did anything. The manager said calling the cops was pointless because
they won't do anything.

------
tick_tock_tick
It's Adam Savage and 2 "incidents" in 3 months isn't too crazy I know plenty
of people that get their window replaced just in time for it to be bashed in
again. If he's been street parking in the mission for 10 years I wonder how
many times a year this normally happens to him.

